# INDEX-9 and using Subversion for updating the ports



## Erratus (Sep 27, 2013)

Having used portsnap for updating ports before and now using svn I stumble over building /usr/ports/INDEX-9 as building this locally can be extremely time consuming. It is possible to get /usr/ports/INDEX-9 by `/usr/ports # make fetchindex` but the fetched index reflects never the revision you get by Subversion. 

I like to know by what intervals the fetchable  /usr/ports/INDEX-9 is being built and if it is possible to determine the revision to which it belongs to. 

Or the other way to ask: is it possible to fetch the  /usr/ports/INDEX-9 first, determine the revision, and get then the appropriate revision of ports with svn?


----------

